# WHEN I"M RICH... THE STORY OF SMOKEY for RENEE



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

From the time I was a very little girl, my grandmother and I would play a game that went like this...When I'm rich, I'm going to get a parrot...a red one that will say all sorts of things. We'll be able to carry on a conversation with him and you can help me take care of him. After the parrot is settled in, I'm going to get a monkey. He will be so cute. We'll put clothes on him and he will sleep in the bed and ride in the car and sit at the dinner table and us maybe even go to church with us. We'll teach him to do all sort of things...won't people be surprised? I can't begin to count the times my grandmother said these words and then one day...
It was snowing hard outside and I was sitting in my 4th grade class hoping the time would go quickly. The phone rang and after my teacher called me to the front of the room, she told me I needed to get my coat and go home. My mother had said to run home as fast as I could.
Home was just a few blocks away and when I got there my mother had a big fire going in the fireplace and my grandmother was there too. In front of the fireplace, but not too close, was a doll bed. "look inside", my mother said. When I did, I saw a little figure, all wrapped up in a blanket, looking very cozy and the sweetest little face...that of a baby monkey. That moment, I fell in love with that sweet little face.
"Are you rich, grandma?" I asked. She just laughed.
The story unfolded.
My grandmother worked for my dad at the rescue mission on skid row. On that cold and snowy day a man had come in the mission looking for shelter from the weather. Under his coat he held this tiny monkey. The day before he had purchased him at the Woolworth's in their pet department. That was before pet shops were regulated at all. The man was very drunk and he couldn't stay in the mission because of it. My grandmother felt bad for the man but she felt even worse for the little monkey and with her typical quick thinking, offered to buy the man a bottle of wine if he would give her the monkey. He agreed.

to be continued...


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

That is a good one, and can't wait for the rest! you know, if we had a nickle for every time we heard "When I get Rich......" we would be quite wealthy, wouldn't you think? when I was a child, I wanted a horse. My Mom told me when I could afford to buy the horse, buy the feed, and pay for the Vet, I could have one.... Well.... I am getting gray hair now, and still don't have a horse! Nope, I never got rich! thanks for sharing that with us. It was one of the more pleasant posts I have read today


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Oh Charis, what a delightful story. I can hardly wait for the next installment. 

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, I bet that little monkey was THE cutest.............look forward to hearing the rest. I had forgotten that there used to be pets in Woolworths.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great story so far!!! And then...?!?!?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

> ...this tiny monkey. The day before he had purchased him at the Woolworth's in their pet department


Hey..that's what my parents told me about my little brother, too...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Hey..that's what my parents told me about my little brother, too...


Was he $99. too?!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I am glad that your grandmother thought fast enough to get that baby away from someone that was not able to look out for his best interest.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My grandmother was always a quick thinker.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok Charis......we've waited long enough!!! LOL
Now can we have "the REST of the story"????????????? PLEASE???????


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok, in a little bit.


----------

